# OEM VW Passat Wheel - Tango 16X7



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*OEM VW B5 Passat Wheel - Tango 16X7 (Brand New)*

















*OEM VW Tango Wheel*








This wheel is OEM on Model Years: 1998-2001 Passats. 
It is item #3B0071491666, at Driver's Gear - VW.com 
for $270.00, notice the price I have procured for you.
16X7 5-112 VW PASSAT TANGO WHEEL @ *$99.00* 22-23 lbs 
(HOLLANDER part # 69746) 

This wheel fits all B5 (5th Generation) Passats 
(Of course it would fit A4's as well). 
I am currently checking if these fit the W8.

I do not have any other VAG OEM wheels.

-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*T*ire & *W*heel Catalog








If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 6:35 PM 8-3-2004_


----------

